# Trying to find Toastee/Toesties South African e-liquid



## PartyDave (5/6/20)

Hey guys. Years ago I tried a juice from a SA vendor called Toastee or Toasties. It was a straight up heavily toasted bread with a slight hint of peanut butter and cinnamon. Everyone hated it, so my local vape shop never brought in more.
For me though, it was an ADV and now I can't find it anywhere. I can't remember who made it, but I'm fairly certain it was either Nostalgia or TKO. Can anyone point me to a few bottles of it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (5/6/20)

PartyDave said:


> Hey guys. Years ago I tried a juice from a SA vendor called Toastee or Toasties. It was a straight up heavily toasted bread with a slight hint of peanut butter and cinnamon. Everyone hated it, so my local vape shop never brought in more.
> For me though, it was an ADV and now I can't find it anywhere. I can't remember who made it, but I'm fairly certain it was either Nostalgia or TKO. Can anyone point me to a few bottles of it?



If you are talking about


by TKO, I'm afrad it's discontinued (could be wrong). Maybe some shops have the old stock.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Drikusw (5/6/20)

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/tko/products/tko-crustee-60ml?variant=15600188850294

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silo (5/6/20)

https://charlienoble.com/blogs/the-...ries/pb-cereal-its-time-to-release-the-recipe

I know this is not quite what you're looking for. But has anyone tried this? Was going to be the first recipe I would bother with. I forgot, till I saw this, I always forget to buy the concentrates to try.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PartyDave (5/6/20)

Crustee! That's the one. Thanks so much. Will see if I can find some some


----------



## THE REAPER (6/6/20)

Tko range you will get that about 9 minutes into the video its a review by @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2


----------

